# what is the status of d-lang & dmd ?



## Alain De Vos (Feb 7, 2020)

How to install


----------



## genneko (Feb 7, 2020)

I have seen lang/ldc used in some port but I don't know anything else about D language, sorry.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Feb 7, 2020)

I was looking for a package with name d-lang. But i see, ldc2 works fine.


----------



## genneko (Feb 8, 2020)

solved?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Feb 8, 2020)

yes


----------

